# Quels SITE et LOGICIEL pr télécharger (légalement) des FILMS?



## DorianLoïc (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

je viens de me faire avoir qq euros sur un site de téléchargement de films. Pas de compatibilité mac apparemment.

S il vous plait, comment télécharger (légal!) pénard de chez moi quelques films?

Quelqu' un connait-il un bon site pour plein de bons films? Quel logiciel pour télécharger? (Le Léopard de mon macbook est-il déja équipé pour ça?)

Merci à+


----------



## whereismymind (26 Janvier 2008)

A part sur iTunes, je ne connais rien de compatible Mac niveau vidéos. Y'a que du DRM made in Microsoft qui ne se lit pas sur Mac ....


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Janvier 2008)

DorianLoïc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> *je viens de me faire avoir qq euros sur un site de téléchargement de films*. Pas de compatibilité mac apparemment.
> 
> ...


Tu pourrais nous donner le nom du site afin que d'autres MacGéUsers ne se fassent pas avoir non plus


----------



## DorianLoïc (26 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous donner le nom du site afin que d'autres MacGéUsers ne se fassent pas avoir non plus




Nom du site: "téléchargements-films.net". 
Le probleme c est qu il y a aussi tous les autres.

Quelqu' un a une meilleure idée?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

sujet déjà évoqué plus d'une fois 
et la réponse est la même que celle déjà donnée dans les autres fils ( que t'aurais pu trouver)
et ici 
y a pas ou c'est itunes


----------



## DorianLoïc (26 Janvier 2008)

C' est vrai. Dorénavant je lirai davantage avant de demander. Mais je suis assez étonné et déçu. Je vais devoir garder ma carte de vidéo club...



Bon, ben en attendant, on déménage, ce fil doit aller dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" !


----------

